# Accessible toilet rooms in a inaccessible building



## Flexo (Feb 26, 2019)

In a Historic Overlay District, a building owner is proposing to remodel a small M occupancy and single car garage into a restaurant. The occupancy load will be less than 40. The historic building is inaccessible to wheelchairs. Are the toilet rooms required to be accessible under the 2012 IEBC?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 26, 2019)

Unless technically infeasible yes.


----------



## steveray (Feb 26, 2019)

I would agree with Mark...I don't do any historic stuff so there could be an exception, but technically access into the building has nothing to do with access once within the building.


----------



## JPohling (Feb 26, 2019)

YES, and here in CA a portion of the permit valuation would need to be spent on improving/providing access to the space.  How much is the construction valuation?


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 26, 2019)

Project in Arizona? The late Arizona Bob would require compliance too.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 1, 2019)

Remember, accessibility involves more than *wheelchairs*.... We had to add grab bars in the restroom for my dad when he had his leg amputated below the knee.....


----------



## Yikes (Mar 6, 2019)

Builder Bob's point is very important: while accessible stalls are big enough to accommodate a wheelchair, wheelchairs are not the only kind of mobility aid.  There are some people with mobility impairments that can still make their way up the stairs, and the accessible stall will still be helpful for them.  For example, a person with crutches can make their way up the stairs, and then the large toilet stall gives them room to place their crutches while they use the toilet.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 7, 2019)

Awareness, it is all about awareness and sensitivity to those with disabilities which come in many flavors.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 8, 2019)

I remember having to make a new restroom in the basement of a fraternity accessible 30 years ago.  The reasoning for requiring accessibility on a non-accessible floor was so it would be ready if the basement was made accessible in the future.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 8, 2019)

Builder Bob said:


> Remember, accessibility involves more than *wheelchairs*.... We had to add grab bars in the restroom for my dad when he had his leg amputated below the knee.....



I wish more people would understand this.  Accessibility is not just people in wheelchairs.  It is for a variety of people who are physically disabled, right down to the person who had a stroke and have very little use of one side (hence no round doorknobs)


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 8, 2019)

jar546 said:


> I wish more people would understand this.  Accessibility is not just people in wheelchairs.  It is for a variety of people who are physically disabled, right down to the person who had a stroke and have very little use of one side (hence no round doorknobs)


Sounds like this hit close to home..... Many prayers my friend


----------

